
Where to Go After Product-Market Fit: An Interview with Marc Andreessen - mgav
https://a16z.com/2018/07/20/after-product-market-fit-marc-andreessen-elad-gil/
======
mgav
"The general model for successful tech companies, contrary to myth and legend,
is that they become distribution-centric rather than product-centric. They
become a distribution channel, so they can get to the world. And then they put
many new products through that distribution channel. One of the things that’s
most frustrating for a startup is that it will sometimes have a better product
but get beaten by a company that has a better distribution channel..."

~~~
sharemywin
I didn't think that was unknown. pretty much the definition of a platform.

